# Vaginal bleeding after spay - HELP?



## shiprat (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all, I'm unceremoniously jumping onto this forum with an urgent question:
Has anyone ever seen delayed vaginal bleeding after a spay? 

I work with Little Mischief Rescue (rats & ferrets) in Canada. I have an LMR female foster rat who was spayed on Nov. 15 at a clinic that's done numerous rat spays/neuters. Right after the spay, she seemed to be in an unusual amount of pain. But after the first 24 hours or so, she seemed to be recovering normally.

10 days later, last Thursday night (Nov. 25), I noticed a small amount of blood coming from her vagina. (It's definitely from the vagina, not the urethra.)

Friday morning I contacted the vet clinic where she was spayed. Unfortunately there was not a "rat vet" on duty Friday afternoon or Saturday.

The vet on duty suggested that I put her on Baytril - he thought it might be pyometra of the stump (which occurs in dogs and cats). I started her on 10 mg/kg Friday evening after work.

I also contacted my personal rat vet on Friday for her opinion. She said that since there was not a large hemorrhage and the rat seemed to feel okay (eating, drinking, walking around normally etc.) it would not be considered an emergency and she could wait a couple of days to be seen.

I'm seeing the "rat vet" at the spay clinic tomorrow (Monday) morning at 9 a.m.

Meanwhile, after 2 days of Baytril treatment, there's been no change. The blood oozes slowly but continually, something like a woman's period (excuse the graphic comparison, but it's apt). The discharge looks like straight blood. It's mostly quite dark red, almost blackish, but now and then looks a bit brighter red.

She cleans herself up, so the external discharge is getting recirculated into her body. But I'm wondering about internal bleeding. The poor ratty is now looking noticeably pale, though she still seems to feel acceptably well (not
100%).

I'm getting very worried about this bleeding because it's simply not stopping.

Has anyone ever experienced this? What was the cause and the treatment?


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Please don't tell me this is Nala because I am her adopter. :'( I really hope she pulls through and is okay. I'd like your permission to cross post this onto Jorats? There are a lot of really experienced rat owners on there. 

Is she still eating/drinking? Can you give her anything to keep her energy levels up? Baby food or Ensure? How is her body temperature, does she feel cool?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

She really needs to see an emergency vet... does she have any pain medicine for in the mean time? Being such a small animal, blood loss can effect them greatly - and the paleness is not a good sign. Have you contacted LMR? 

Best of luck to your girl


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

look up iron rich foods, and foods with vitamin K to help with anemia and clotting.

I have never had a lady bleed after a spay like this, but the only good thing I can think of is the blood isn't fresh and bright red. I would get her into the rat vet ASAP.

Usually the infection from the stump will show up months and months later, not right after the spay.

Was she given pain meds after the spay? You said she was in more pain than most.


----------

